# OJ Mayo Player Profile



## TasminMitchell (Jun 8, 2004)

OJ Mayo Player Profile 

Next Lebron?


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Next Ousmanne Cisse. 20 something in high school. If this kid is 17 his sophomore year, then he's going to be 19 as a senior, and 20 when he starts his NBA career(if he leaves out of HS).

I dont think he's the next LeBron, but I remember reading about him a year or two ago. The number he puts up are amazing. He's probably more like a JR Smith or Dorrell Wright(mid #1 if he declares) than the next LeBron.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Don't forget Amare Stoudemire. He was one old HS senior!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

He isnt the physical beast that LBJ was/is.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh lord, where are tehse kids coming from


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

He is probably still growing, his body will fill out with weight training, and will absolutely be the #1 pick when he declares. Hell, he is already getting more hype than LeBron did when he was his age. Imagine what it will be like in a year or two.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

He won't be a Lebron type player. There have been alot of players that have been hyped up as the next great player as a freshman or sophmore and have ended up being nobodys. Mayo could end up being something special but I highly doubt that he is ever a superstar in the league.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> He isnt the physical beast that LBJ was/is.


But LeBron James was no physical beast as a high school freshman. Sure, LeBron James was younger then, but he didn't really develop the body he has now until his senior year (when going #1 was already decided, he didn't really need to work on his game that year).

I have never really liked all the stuff i've seen on OJ Mayo. It seems like his is getting at alot of hype from his inner-circle and that is helping his cause. I don't see him being LeBron-like, but he should turn out to be pretty alright.


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

MAYO MAYO MAYO~!!~!~!, you can never go wrong with a guy named MAYO


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

most importantly, what a name. i thot he was a joke or a preformer or something.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> MAYO MAYO MAYO~!!~!~!, you can never go wrong with a guy named MAYO


Or a guy named OJ!


wait.....


Well, it's true on the sports side of things!


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

I though LeBron was unique... I guess theres a new Lebron every 2-3 years..


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> But LeBron James was no physical beast as a high school freshman. Sure, LeBron James was younger then, but he didn't really develop the body he has now until his senior year (when going #1 was already decided, he didn't really need to work on his game that year).


LeBron was filled out as a junior, at 17 years old.

Mayo, going on 17, as a sophomore, is not.

At the same age, he does not have abody like LeBron's. The year in school doesnt matter much, its the age of the person. And Mayo is at the same stage LeBron was during his junior year, and LeBron was on huff then.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

when lebron was the same age as mayo is now, bron was already a 1st team all american(usa today). Bron was three times first team all american and two times player of the year. LeBron was a much better talent at the age of 16.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

OJ Mayo is old news you *******s. He was on ESPN directly after or during his 7th grade season.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

He's not old news. The hype around him is only just beginning. He name may have been mentioned before(and I have heard it before), but nothing gets the hype machine going quicker than when the players are approaching the ability to declare for the draft.

I would be surprised to see the kid try for his GED and enter after his junior year in HS since he would be 18 already.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I saw an espn piece on him this past season and he's not that skinny a kid. He has some nice arms on him for a 17 yr old. He's not frail or he wasn't in that piece. He lives right across the street from the highschool and works out their every night with his uncle doing drills and training. 

He's more of a smooth player than a power player. He doesn't have Lerbon's aggressive court demeanor nor size. But he does have Lebron like raw skills with the ball. The kid can pass, shoot and handle. 

His motions on the court remind me of Joe Johnson with a little Rip mixed in. 

When the time comes he'll have a shot at being top 5 in the draft based solely on what sort of skills he has. 

If he can grow another 2 inches get another 20 or so lbs he'll be a lottery lock. 

He could have Lebron like hype in 2 years it could happen. He's no Lebron yet but this kid seems really good.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Must be an absolute moron to be a 17 year old sophmore.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Did he goto Prep School once he was done with iddle School to get ready for the rigors of High School Ball?

He isn't the next LeBron. Someone like LeBron doesn't come around more then once every ten to 15 years. He may turn out to be a very nice player in the NBA but I don't see him becoming a superstar.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

Here is the skinny on his age situation. He will be 17 at the end of this year, I believe he has a December birthday, so his birthdate always made him seem as if he was a year older then everybody else, and then he got left back once, so it now makes him look 2 years old when he is really only a year old. Right now he is 16 years old when a regular sophomore to be is 15, not like he's trumping the competition with age. 

As for his game, he is the real deal, he can shoot da lights out, LeBron can't shoot like hie can now. When OJ wants to he can be a great point guard, but he is more of a scorer. Good quickness and good athleticism. If he decides he wants to score 30 in a game he will get it, nobody can guard him. 

Mayo averaged over 30 points a game this past season as a freshman, he will average even more next year, he will be USA Today first team 3 straight years just like LeBron. I'm not sure if he'll win the player of the year back to back years, because Greg Oden and Derrick Caracter are a year ahead of him and they are both monsters.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

he might be, but he aint as physically mature as James when James was at his age


----------



## CrossOver (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Must be an absolute moron to be a 17 year old sophmore.


That just cracked me up.... :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

im the same age and i just graduated....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Am I the only one that finds it quite funny that some in here are saying he wont be that great of a player in the NBA when he isnt even out of the 10th grade yet.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

nevermind


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> I'm not sure if he'll win the player of the year back to back years, because Greg Oden and Derrick Caracter are a year ahead of him and they are both monsters.


If Caracter doesn't get his fat *** (and fat head) in gear, he's not winning NJ Player of the Year.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Am I the only one that finds it quite funny that some in here are saying he wont be that great of a player in the NBA when he isnt even out of the 10th grade yet.


my thought exactly


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

OJ did great at the AAU TOC dropping 40 and 36 in his first two games. You could describe him as roughly a baby LeBron since he can pretty much do it all but he's a few inches shorter and has much less muscle. Not quite as flashy a passer as LeBron, he is at least better shooter. He may possibly even challenge Oden for the number 1 pick of the 2006 draft. As for his age, he's still not 17 yet. OJ was only held back one year. He'll be 18 going on 19 on draft day, 2006, just as LeBron was.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Mayo is up for the 2007 NBA Draft, not 06. He's not going to challenge Oden, as Oden will likely declare for the 06 draft.

He will be 20 during the 2nd month of his rookie season. Thats not the same as LeBron - Thats a full year older. Thats older than any HSer, even the guys like Dorrell Wright and JR Smith that went to prep schools.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Well, even if he'll be 19 going on 20 he won't be the only one to ever be drafted out of highschool that late. Amare.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Mayo has a very well developed body. He squared off against super prospect Monta Ellis yesterday at the ABCD camp. Ellis abused him. Mayo has the better body, but he couldn't keep up with Ellis. Ellis scored 27 points in just two quarters while facing off with Mayo.

Monta Ellis and Louis Williams are probably the two most explosive scorers in high school though.


----------

